# Be they histrionicus or sylvaticus I love them



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, very cool. How long have you had them Paul? They are stunning.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, litas are cool. I remember seeing a pic of a greenish histi with white spots a long time ago, but never saw any other pics like it and there was no description. Going back now it looks like a lita, but these to me are some of the most attractive histos/sylvaticus.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow. They almost look like a lichen covered rock. (In a good way :wink: )


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

So do they breed for you?

Tell us about them!


Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful frogs Paul.

Rich


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Those used to be called Histrionicus Bronze but are not classified as Silvatica Lita 


gl with them im sure youll love them ..


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I am jealous! I miss Europe now! Watching them was so interesting... they are really great frogs... gotta find me some.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys and girl :wink: 

I've had these guys about 8-9 months now.

As for breeding I have seen eggs and transportation but I'm yet to find a froglet with this particular pair.

They live in very ugly but very functional housing and seem to be doing well but still only a short time with them.



> froglet
> PostPosted: Fri Dec 14, 2007 2:06 pm Post subject:
> Those used to be called Histrionicus Bronze but are not classified as Silvatica Lita


I know :wink:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Curse you and your heartless taunting!! :evil:


Just kidding man. Awesome frogs, great pics too.


Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Great photos! Hope you see some froglets in there sometime!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

"As for breeding I have seen eggs and transportation but I'm yet to find a froglet with this particular pair"

does that mean you have others?? that breed? 

:shock: great lookin frogs! whats the tank look like?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

How long ago where the transports? The histros from a guy that I knew took forever to morph.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous frogs!!! best of luck.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

How much did they set you back? 2$ or 3$ million?

Nice frogs... I love them, whatever they're called. Very collaborative colors.


----------



## germanfrogman (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

the pictures shows Oophaga sylvatica (Dendrobates sylvaticus) from Lita/Ecuador, the are no Oophaga histrionica (Dendrobates histrionicus) in Ecuador. The "breeders" who offer these frogs just say that these are colombian frogs to get a better price!

Whetever, beatyful frogs!

I wish you all the best to breed them.
If you got, play the call, it will animate the frogs (and they need this stimulaton!)

Best regards,
André


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

To answer a few questions

I work with 5 pairs of histrionicus and sylvaticus collectively.

Transport that I last noticed was about 9 weeks ago.. I'm not suprissed at not finding any yet as the housing in mainly leaf littler (about 10-12 inches.

Housing:

I keep these in PVC horse troughs which are approximately 2m x 1m x1.5m, not pretty just functional .. drainage layer, followed by 4 inches of living substrate (I adapted Ben E? compost idea) then a few larger bromeliads main Aecmea some canistropsis and Neo's. Pothos and some broad leaf ferns (rabbit or kangaroo foot?) all sitting on chunks of cork bark. I then dump in a mix of magnolia and oak leaf to a depth of around 10-12 nches as mentions above. 

they get fed once a week as there is a huge amount of micro fauna in the container with them.. hydei, melanogaster micro crix and roach nymphs all go into the diet along with springtails woodlice and what ever else wanders in. 

I keep disturbance down to a bare minimum only going near them maybe once a week some times more. 

*Germanfrogman *

How long ago where these reclassified? 

As for how much they cost... Money and good words :wink: 


Thanks all for the comments and well wishes I feel lucky to be able to work with these guys


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Few questions if you dont mind.... you captured my curiosity.

Interesting... now is each trough for 1 pair (assuming so)? Have you had any frogs morph out?

May we see a pic of the setup?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

MJ said:


> How long ago where these reclassified?


1999... surprising, huh?

Here's the pdf...
http://www.dendrobase.de/paper/loetters ... a_1999.pdf

Most of what you'd be interested in is on the last couple of pages..


----------



## germanfrogman (May 8, 2006)

Hello again,

in fact not every one is accepting sylvatica as an own species because Hybrids between histrionica and sylvatica are fertil, but the call of both species is different....

To the price:
at time they was offered to me, these frogs from the picture as 600€ for a pair. If the "breader" would be honest, he would say that these are animals from Ecuador, so the price is (mostly) 500€ a pair.

But some people offer pairs of lehmanni (in the last time) for 1500€ and pairs of (real) histrionica for 1000€...

Best regards


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the PDF Stace 8) Interesting stuff. 

Each pair gets a trough but after some discussion with a couple friends I may try and start trios of some.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

*MJ*

I have seen 1.2.0 trios work fine in large tanks like that.

*germanfrogman*

What type of frog is that in your avatar (assuming a histro of some kind)?

Is it a bullseye?


----------



## germanfrogman (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

short question - short answer, yes it an Oophaga histrionica "Bullseye"

Best regards


----------

